# alu and jeans micarta



## ronan (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello,

I'm proud to show you this slingshot that I just finished yesterday. It has been ordered to me by a member of the forum.
It takes approximatly 8 hours of work to make but I think it's worth it !
The only difference from the last one is the handle that is a little narrower and thinner because I have very big hands.

after cutting and filing














after a lot of sanding then polishing


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I am speechless Ronan



































I love it


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

That's a nice flip! Who is the lucky one?


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Frodo said:


> That's a nice flip! Who is the lucky one?


Three guesses Friedrich


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Haha! Have fun, buddy!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice...gonna make some blue jean micarta in the near future.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

nice


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now you have to make one for everybody.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

brockfnsamson said:


> Now you have to make one for everybody.


Me Too!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice!!!
Martin


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

That's really nice! If I may ask, how much are they selling for? You can PM me if you like.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Very beautiful.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

That is really nice, a very inventive use of materials. Blue jean micarta is cool


----------

